# Marines.



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I put this thread in this section because this is where most of the people I talk to look first.

I leave for Recruit Training in 5 days. This will be the biggest thing I've ever done, and I expect it will turn my life into something else completely. After I am done with my 13 weeks of training, I will check in here to see how all of you are doing before I get sent to advanced training.

I expect good posts and clean kills, as well as everyone being safe in the outdoors all of us love so much.

Missing it already.

-Joey, A.K.A Cleankill47


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

God Bless you dude.
I know you have helped me and so many other people here. Hope to see you soon.

Much brotherly love,
Rob Brower


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

hey man good luck in the marines..im only 13 but i respect you very much and look up to you very much ..u are a very smart kind man from what ive seen...Hope you accomplish what u want to....


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

Havent got to no you real well but best of luck ive been hearing its tough but def. worth it, have fun. one of my friends just got back from Book camp, he said it wasnt all that bad except that they own you and that everything they tell you to do you do it without hesitation, I'm actualy debating as to wether or not im for sure going to sign up for the Army Nation Guard just for the fact it has good benefits but then i look at the Marines and it would be soo much more rewarding being a Marine so im about 50/50 on wether im doing any signing.
ill be here waiting to here from you on how it was, btw where are you being shipped to for camp? my friend went to California and said that on the weekends you get out for awhile and you can party a little :beer: ?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

cya when ya get back cleankill thanks for the help with everything goodluck


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have really been thinking about going into the marines lately but the biggest concern was if they would pay enough to cover my bills. if you dont mind saying what do you get paid for training?


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

hey clean kill haven't gotton to know you very well but you seemed like a good enough guy before this but now i know youre a good guy i plan on going into the marines let me know what they pay and benefits and how the training is god bless and hope to see you in here soon 
:beer: :strapped:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Hey man good luck. keep your boots wet and your powder dry. My cousin was a marine but he got out of it. Good luck talk to you later.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

xsnipax,

Originally, the National Guard is what made me sign for the Marines. I almost signed with teh National Guard the first day, because of a 20,000 signing bonus, but the thing is that I live in Georgia and the Georgia National Guard is the most widely distributed throughout the world. I would rather be assigned to a duty station in the U.S.

I'm being shipped to Parris Island, South Carolina, and I don't think I'll be able to go anywhere on the weekends.

The reason I signed up is that it's _hard_. It's the most difficult basic training in the military, as well as the longest (12-13 weeks), but I wanted the skills imparted by the Corps. Plus, if I ever decide to move over to another branch (which I probably won't), I don't have to do another basic training, because the Marine Corps' is so thorough.

Sin Man,

The last I heard, I would get about $1785 a month while in Recruit Training, but if you join in the Delayed Entry Program, and get two other people to sign up, you can get Private First Class right off the bat. I think it pays one or two hundred better. If you really want to get in it for money, you have to make it a career thing, because the pay goes up a certain amount with the number of years you've been enlisted, and you get pay raises every year.

Predator hunter,

No more shiny boots! We get suede leather boots now, almost like my hunting boots, and if they get messed up, you just buy some new ones.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

if i was gonna go in it wouldnt be for the money but i still need a certain amount of pay to pay for my house and car.


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

No one i have ever talked to has ever joined the military for the money, its always been about testing themselves and preparing themselves for future life, besides i dont think i would want 2 be in a position where im being covered by a guy with a m429 whose only in the Corps for the money. it just doesnt sound like it will work out to well, you have to be well prepared physically and mentaly.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

xsnipax, I didn't mean that was why I joined. If money was the only reason, I would have signed with the National Guard and put the $20,000 in the bank to gain interest.

I signed with the Marines for the challenge, and the chance to better myself. Plus, I might get Armorer, so I'll be working with rifles, pistols, and weapons in general.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

SEMPER FI


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

Im sorry i didnt mean it like that, i meant in reguards to sin mans post about how he wouldnt be joining for the money...i was just stating i hope he wouldnt be joining for just money. but this might be the last time i get a reply back to you so best of luck.
xsnipax


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Semper Fi, congrats on making a great choice.

As for the money, an E1 under 4 months, you get about $1203/month. If you are married, you get a bit more for BAS. Not a good idea to join the military for money (I know that is not why you joined). It can give you many non-tangible benefits that you would never think about. As for the weekends off to party, not in the Marines in Basic. Even in MCT and SOI for the Infantry, there are many times you may work the weekend or late into Friday cleaning weapons. And don't forget the ever popular fire watch.


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

well what i heard about leaving on the weekends for a lil bit i know is true seeing as i heard it from a very good friend and the Marine recruiter in my area was trying to talk it up by saying you would be a 18 year old kid in southern cali with time off on the weekends, (and yes im very well aware that recruiters like to stay things that very well are not true)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess things have changed since I went through basic training. It was 12 weeks of 7/24 and you went no where until after that 12 weeks were over. Got a whopping $74 a month as a E2 when I left bootcamp.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, I'm leaving this afternoon. I've lost 8 pounds in two days to meet the ship weight requirement (Thanksgiving and Christmas made that necessary...) and I hope that I can go now and get it done.

I'll check back here when I get back. It should be sometime around April 9th if everything goes well.

:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck and God bless!


----------

